# I need a second opinion.



## swallowchllorox (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! I thought I had a user name on here, but apparently I didn't. =p I've lurked for quite a while. 

Anyway, I need a second opinion about my Black Moor. It sort of looks like cloud eye, but it's got a few characteristics that I'm not sure of. 

I've posted a short video and all of my tank information on Youtube so that you can see for yourself. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5QeH0sXYL8

The two patches of discoloration aren't raised. They have black streaks or dots in them, too. 

Let me know what ya think, and what you recommend.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no clue about this disease, just wanted to comment on your video. it was funny cause I had no point of reference at the begining. So I wasn't sure if I was looking at a really HUGE goldfish in a HUGE tank, or a Small goldfish in a Small tank. cause in the first few seconds you see that small black one, and then this huge football size one comes onto the screen.


----------



## swallowchllorox (Jul 18, 2009)

lol I see that now. ;-)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the big problems I see is that your tank has an extremely high ammonia level. You say you cycled your tank for atime before you added the fish--WELL there is NO SUCH thing as cycling without an ammonia source. You need to read up on cycling the tank.
I hope you are adding something like ammo lock to reduce the effects that the high ammonia is having on the fish.
he could have an ammonia burn on his eyes.
Your tank should have an ammonia reading of 0-- no more than that.
The hardness etc in the moment is neither here nor there.
You need to go out and buy some Stability to add bacteria and you need to get something that will neutralize that ammonia and help with cycling.
Either get Ammolock or better yet get Seachem Prime.
Do more water changes- like every 2 days. Do not touch the gravel and cut back on feeding.
Get back to us on what your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels are.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

make sure to pick up a bottle of Seachem Stability if you're cycling a tank. go online and look it up if you don't know what it is.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Tos, do you own stock in Seachem? LOL


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

No, it's just one of those products that I have fallen in love with. Not only does it allow me to stick fish from day 1. But it gives me insurance that I'm not gonna damage fish doing it. It's one of those products I believe that has revolutionized the fish keeping hobby. Honest to goodness this is the ultimate product for the absolute new fish hobbiest. No more fish losses because they don't know what cycling a tank is. Or if they do 100% waterchanges with filter and gravel replacement at the same time. So long as they have stability and use it, they don't have to worry as much about killing fish because of lack of understanding of how Biofiltration works.

Imagine how many fish and new people would still be in this hobby if thier first tank got up and running without a hitch.

I know Stability works, and I believe it should be standard equipment for any hobbiest. It can litterally turn a 5gal. bucket into an instant hospitol tank. Just throw in a sponge filter and a heater + stability.

Stability is to the fish keeping hobby as Pasturization was to the Dairy industry.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I understand your enthusiasm but I think we still need to be careful. Suggesting that it is the "pasturization" of the aquarium hobby is taking it a little too far. It worked for you. It didn't for me. Maybe it works in most cases. I'm not yet convinced. To be completely "responsible" we need to tell new hobbyist that it doesn't always work. I still think they should understand some of the nitrigen cycle and be able to "test" to see if it really is working!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

A decent amount of people don't bother researching the fish keeping hobby before they get into it. Most of the time it's a carnival goldfish that manages to survive a cycling 2gal bowl that starts them down the hobby's path. Or a kneejerk purchase because of a good deal at lfs or petco. I've read through these forums pretty well, and alot of posts are usually cycling related problems. Which goes to show they don't even read the nice stickies about cycling the forum admins have in place. or if they did the concept just went right over thier head. Between me and my friends there have been 8 tanks total (two of which are mine) that have been started successfully with stability. 

As I remember with your post you happened on an old bottle of the stuff laying around in your garage. I think that really has played a big factor in how your "test" is working out. Try sharpening up your methedology before you start casting shadows.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Tosh....chill.....it didnt work for him. thats about it. might have worked and continues to do well for you, well thats really lucky for you and we are all happy about it that you found a solution to a quick cycle and something that seems to be good for your fish but what works for you, doesnt need to work for another. 

we appriciate your attempt at letting us know that its a great product but like all good products, the product needs to speak for it self. if you notice Tosh, the products that run multiple adds, multiple times a day is the one consumers are least goin to buy. everyone has a threshold to absorb things and to be honest, i really think you should tone it down with the propaganda for SeaChem Stability.

Cheers!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OK Tos. I would welcome a critique of my methodology. Let's move this to a new thread. We don't need to clog this thread any longer. I will await your post.


----------

